# Guys in prison



## schuminole (Jun 9, 2003)

How do they get so ripped? I can't imagine they have the best diets sin the world. Have always wondered this, but don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 9, 2003)

This issue was hashed out some time ago.  mmafiter told us that those prisoners will fight over eggs and meat to get more protein.

And the fact that some people are just gifted in the genetics area.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 9, 2003)

Personally, I'd rather struggle like hell to add muscle than have to suffer through continuous ass poundings.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

I cannot answer this cause I have never been to prison!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 9, 2003)

All they do is workout, dont they? They have nothing to do but play cards and workout..

(not speaking from experience of course..  )


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

While I have seen pictures of big prisoners I can't recall seeing any that were ripped.

Unless we are talking about convicted computer hackers who get thier food stolen from them all day long.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 10, 2003)

Prisoners smuggle more than just the usual drugs they also smuggle roids.
Most prisons also allow the imates to order form  outside stores,where they can purchase protein,vitamins,pro-hormones ect...
The inmates were getting so big in CA that they took all the weights out of prisons.


----------



## LAM (Jun 10, 2003)

not all prisonlers are big and ripped. the vast majority are small and flabby.

some like most repeat felons have naturally higher T levels, hence the problems with aggression, etc...

most prisons do not have enough "jobs" for all prisoners so the majority of them sit on the ass and eat and sleep all day.  the get 3 meals a day plus they can buy food in the canteen with money that they have on the books. only prisoners with no money on their books go hungry in prison.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 10, 2003)

LAM
Where have you been reading that at?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 10, 2003)

My cuzzin's in prison in Canada and told me it's a bodybuilders dream. Apparently the chow is dished out buffet style and you can eat as much as you want.
 With nothing to do but eat and lift weights every friggin day (on my tax dollars) guys can easily get freaky massive.
 The cardio comes from dodging ass rapers.


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2003)

MeanCuts...which part ?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 11, 2003)

We have a theory here at work that prisoners are actually the tech support for most software companies.  (How often do you actually talk to a tech support person that knows anything??)


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> MeanCuts...which part ?



The part about the prisoners not working and just laying around.
I have several CO's in my family and that is definitely not the case in California.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

From what I know, MUCH tech support stuff in the last 4-5 years has been given to overseas people - India and I think even Ireland. Dell, and many other companies including the .BOMB I used to work for 4 years ago do this. They will also use Americanized names instead of thier real names often, so that you are "more comfortable."

eGain.com is one company that also uses some overseas help.


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2003)

the percentage of the inmate popluation that "works" depends on the size of the facility and the inmate population.

a factility that is not near inmate capacity will have a more productive poplulation while a facility that is overcrowded will have many more inmates than there is work to go around...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2003)

I think it's a huge generalization and exageration that ALL prisoners are big and/or ripped.

Sure, a few probably are, but it's going to be the minority of them.

Also, all of these things you guys are saying about prisons, it depends on which prison, they're all going to be a bit different, right?

Buffet style eating? I find that hard to believe. Are we talking one of those "minimum security" prisons that are more like a summer camp?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

I would think most inmates survive by simply being in a "group" i.e. gang, people with common interests (well, usually skin color I'm sure). Those that actually workout are probably stir crazy and hobby types, heck if I know though, I haven't done time.

I have heard about inmates stealing eggs and such, taking from the "fish" and so on, in an article of a person who did time in NY. He claimed that basically the bodybuilders were prisoners who stole whatever food they could get which was beans and eggs for protein, and basically farted all day long, nasty sulphuric egg farts.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 11, 2003)

Prince is right...
Depending on whether it is a Federal, State or local level site you will find different rules and different ways that things are run.  And now with the private sector becoming more involved in running facilities and programs you never know what will happen.  Did you ever see the special on the diving program for rehabilitation?  

Anyways, yes Mudge, I know about the overseas tech support.  But can't you just see inmates lined up in a row in front of a row of telephones telling you to reboot your computer (humor here, humor)......


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

Court, LoL thats funny. I can see them doing Tele-spamming 

For the interested, I can try to post a snippet of the article later (once I find it). The persons name is Mark Abene, aka Phiber Optic, so you can figure he was a computer/phone geek. One person who did NOT deserve time, was Bernie S. an amazing and really sad story what happened to him. Yet another is Kevin Mitnick, although he deserved something, just not what he got.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Mark+Abene


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> the percentage of the inmate popluation that "works" depends on the size of the facility and the inmate population.
> 
> a factility that is not near inmate capacity will have a more productive poplulation while a facility that is overcrowded will have many more inmates than there is work to go around...



Prison administators are very creative when it comes to jobs;basically they'll find you something to do.The average wait in California is 60 days and no more than 90 after the inmate arrives to the prison.
So what you said about most inmates don't have jobs and lay around isn't true at least not in California


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I think it's a huge generalization and exageration that ALL prisoners are big and/or ripped.


totally agree


> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Also, all of these things you guys are saying about prisons, it depends on which prison, they're all going to be a bit different, right?


Right different states and federal prisons are not exactly alike


> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Buffet style eating? I find that hard to believe. Are we talking one of those "minimum security" prisons that are more like a summer camp?


Very hard to believe unless it's a fire camp or an MSF


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> We have a theory here at work that prisoners are actually the tech support for most software companies.  (How often do you actually talk to a tech support person that knows anything??)



Hey!  Some of us know what we're talking about!  The job is just so monotonous that we start to go brain dead.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 11, 2003)

there is no way that you can bodybuild in prison, no way. The meals in there are way too small and far between to provide nourishment of any kind. And working out all dday will not get you big. The guys that are in there that are big, that is all genetics. For the average ecto to get in there and bulk up is very unlikely. Can we say catabolism! Huge prisoners is just a stupid stereotype. Most of the clowns in there don't have enough discipline to get huge anyway.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> there is no way that you can bodybuild in prison, no way. The meals in there are way too small and far between to provide nourishment of any kind. And working out all dday will not get you big. The guys that are in there that are big, that is all genetics. For the average ecto to get in there and bulk up is very unlikely. Can we say catabolism! Huge prisoners is just a stupid stereotype. Most of the clowns in there don't have enough discipline to get huge anyway.



This is a totally ignorant post~lmao~
You obvisously don't know what you're talking about and have no first hand experience at all.
I've personally grown up in a family that has both CO's.police officers and criminals.Although the media definitely portrays ALL inmates as being big which is untrue but that doesn't mean there isn't quite a few big boys in there that are state raised because there is.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 11, 2003)

It isn't ignorant at all. Bodybuilding is too high maintenance of a sport to be able to do in prison. That doesn't mean that there aren't big guys there lifting weights and getting bigger than they were, of course there are, but it is not a great situation for your body to be in. I have no experience in the state penn. but I have been in jail, and I have had plenty of friends that have been in lock up so I do know what is going on. The guys that are big have great genetics. For most people 3 meals a day isn't enough to get huge, NO WAY. Bodybuilding is a 24 hr a day up keep and you dont have all the resources that you need in prison.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 12, 2003)

gr81
Yes it's ignorance,you have no state/federal experience at all so basically you're assuming and assuming incorrectly.
Let me explain first the CO's do the babysitting and the inmates basically run the prison.If you were in prison and wanted to bodybuild you could pay somebody(clerk in inmate assigment) very little money to work in the kitchen(if you weren't assigned there in the first place) where you would have access to tons of food(milk,eggs,meat ect) you could also have vendor packages from supplement companies(e.g. vitamin shoppe) where you could get your creatine,whey,glut,pro-hormones ect.. and you could buy smuggled in roids.
NO WAY huh~lmao~Your ignorance in this so obvious it hurts


----------



## Skib (Jun 12, 2003)

just another thought

we learned in criminology class that there's a strong correlation between mesomorph's and crime

*shrugs*


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> 
> some like most repeat felons have naturally higher T levels, hence the problems with aggression, etc...



We did some reading in school about this. Several studies have been done that show this to be true. Crazy!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> We did some reading in school about this. Several studies have been done that show this to be true. Crazy!



What studies are these?Were women also tested?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> What studies are these?Were women also tested?



If you do a search on yahoo...a ton ofhits somes up. I know the story I was talking about came from the New England Journal of Medicine. Here are some links I found on yahoo.

Some things I have read do say that women have higher T levels as well.


Testosterone Linked to Violence in Female Inmates 

Psychological and Behavioural Effects of Endogenous Testosterone Levels and Anabolic-Androgenic Steroids Among Males: 

Testosterone Linked To Violence In Female Inmates


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> If you do a search on yahoo...a ton ofhits somes up. I know the story I was talking about came from the New England Journal of Medicine. Here are some links I found on yahoo.



Pretty interesting reading.Of course there are a lot of people with high T levels that don't commit crimes.I can see how it wouldn't help with an already aggressive person.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

Nope, that is true and you are right...but it still is an interesting finding.


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Nope, that is true and you are right...but it still is an interesting finding.



Yeah it's definitely interesting and note worthy 
Maybe they shouldn't allow pro-hormones in prison.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 12, 2003)

First - I don't know squat about the Hoosegow, and hope I never ever gain such firsthand experience.
 But, I did grow up with lots of hoodlums, and my cuzzin was the worst.  When he first went away for a couple of years he was about 5'10" at a slim 160 ... if that. Never lifted a weight in his life.
 Came out 2.5 years later looking like a young Arnold.
 His first night back we both got tanked and ended up getting huge tattoos on our backs. He told me that the food was utter shit, but you could eat as much as you could handle. the only problem was having to take a dump like 10 times a day.
 Now this was in B.C. Canada, but I'm sure it wasn't one of those "summer camp" type of prisons ... cuz he was a really, really, very bad MF ... like Shaft but whiter.

Still, I prefer Fitness World.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

I still dont understand the Testosterone linkage with violence. I talk to people that say it improves thier mood (self confidence etc), and I sometimes see some that say they do get pissy on certain things. Most of the time I get the impression those are people who had problems to start with, in terms of attitude/agression.

Some people may plain just be used to being the biggest/baddest and maybe the link is just coincidental because of that, which is yet another reason I am wary of any study.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 13, 2003)

having worked in some prisons, you can eat and get big in prison and you can definitely get all kinds of drugs and supps smuggled in, but getting out of prison "Ripped" is a different story and would be somewhat difficult.  Very little cardio option and they arent necessarily getting the cleanest of foods.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> We did some reading in school about this. Several studies have been done that show this to be true. Crazy!




A higher test level doesn't correlate to increase aggression necessarily. If someone is already a poorly predispotitioned person, as are most people in the penn, then a higher Test level doesn't help the matter. I am sure that it isnt just hte test levels thhat make prisoners aggresive, there are other factor to consider. I am so fucking tired of stupid people blaming testosterone for all the ills in society like it is some horrible hormone that makes men become raging animals with no control of thier behavior. know the facts


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I am so fuckling tired of stupid people



~lmao~ Yeah me to buddy


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

are you patronizing me or being serious?


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 13, 2003)

patronizing


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree that testosterone, steroids, etc., are sensationalized by the media, and it's a joke. 

I also agree that high T levels does not necessitate violence. 

However, I do think that high T levels can cause agression, and if someone is violent by nature, the high T levels will increase the tendancy towards violence for that person.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

hey meancuts, what the fuck is your problem. just b/c I think that the penn isn't the ideal place to bodybuild you gotta cop and attitude. you can test my knowledge any time you want .


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> hey meancuts, what the fuck is your problem. just b/c I think that the penn isn't the ideal place to bodybuild you gotta cop and attitude. you can test my knowledge any time you want .



First,I already did on this subject,and you had no idea what you were talking about~lol~
Second,my problem is your foul mouth not your ignorance.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

If you guys want to talk crap, argue, etc., please keep it private, like via PM please.

thanks


----------



## Robboe (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> However, I do think that high T levels can cause agression, and if someone is violent by nature, the high T levels will increase the tendancy towards violence for that person.



Yeah. Like a feeling of male dominance, or a reminder of the hunter-gatherer type male of yester-year.

Does that remind you of you ONE+ cycle(s), Prince?  Feeling top O'the world and all that jazz.

I imagine it's this feeling of "dominance" and such, why teenagers (more specifically males in this case) tend to go the way they do (ignorance, tantrums, anti-parents etc...) during puberty. Or a large part of the issue anyway.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> First,I already did on this subject,and you had no idea what you were talking about~lol~
> Second,my problem is your foul mouth not your ignorance.



 I didn't have a foul mouth until you started patronizing me. You act like a persons BB wouldn't even suffer in the least bit by being in jail, that it is the ideal situation for a BB. That is bullshit. You may be able to get by, but it ain't no BB paradise like you make it out to be, I don't care what you say. Keep talkin shit-lol-


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I imagine it's this feeling of "dominance" and such, why teenagers (more specifically males in this case) tend to go the way they do (ignorance, tantrums, anti-parents etc...) during puberty. Or a large part of the issue anyway.



definitely!


----------



## MeanCuts (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I didn't have a foul mouth until you started patronizing me. You act like a persons BB wouldn't even suffer in the least bit by being in jail, that it is the ideal situation for a BB. That is bullshit. You may be able to get by, but it ain't no BB paradise like you make it out to be, I don't care what you say. Keep talkin shit-lol-



Who said it was a BB paradise?Can you read?
You said that it's not possible to BB in prison and that's ignorant statement because you can.
You're foul mouthed in other posts besides these.
I bet you're a little foul mouth kid~lol~I done arguing with you little boy.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I didn't have a foul mouth until you started patronizing me. You act like a persons BB wouldn't even suffer in the least bit by being in jail, that it is the ideal situation for a BB. That is bullshit. You may be able to get by, but it ain't no BB paradise like you make it out to be, I don't care what you say. Keep talkin shit-lol-


Come on guys......................if you can't debate this without getting mean, keep it quite! Have some respect.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 13, 2003)

hey yo watch who you call a little boy. U don't know shit about me partner. don't assume things.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2003)

Lets not fight in the internet now.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

maybe I just was not clear or direct enough in my previous post... 

*Shut the FUCK up!* Flame each other in private.

is that better?


----------



## Skib (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

not fucking funny


----------



## Mudge (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah, unfortunately I find it pathetic that people still love to point and laugh, its a kid for one and for another he already gets enough shit in his life I'm sure. Not a callout against you Skib. Whoever owns www.uglypeople.com needs to be kicked in the balls, that is just plain wrong.

Do "grown ups" ever grow up? I honestly am finding we are no different from when we were kids.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey skib, this IS a callout against you : anyone who finds that shit funny should be bootfucked into a coma.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanx guys. I am glad I am not the only one who feels that way.


----------

